# target holster?



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

just got cz-75b. love it! equiped with ok red dot sight. haveing hard time fnding holster for competitive target. any help? thx


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've already posted this in your other request:

Without knowing exactly what you mean by "competitive target," it's difficult to give you advice.

Normal target shooting, NRA-style competitive or mere plinking, does not require a holster at all. I have to assume, therefore, that this is not what you mean.
So perhaps you mean IPSC or IDPA shooting? Or do you mean something else?

Please advise.


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

sorry for the lack of info. im just getting into this and want to find a holster that i could use for events i havnt even learned about!!! want to find something that will fit my sight. sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Be gentle Steve

John,

There are so many different holsters out there it would be difficult to respond without many more specifics from you.

There are two very basic kinds of competitions out there that you must first choose from: 1) Those that do *not* permit drawing from a holster and 2) Those that *do* permit drawing from a holster. ONce you decide that, you have to decide which sub-category you might be interested in.

Bullseye
Steel Plate
IDPA
IPSC
USPSA
PPC

With the information you have given, so far, the only thing that can be ruled out is CAS (Cowboy Action Shooting).

Your best bet will probably be to start out by Googling "competition holsters" and seeing what you find.


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

thanks. im interested in it all! just want a holster that will accomodate my sight and fit my gun


----------



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

right now steel plate, but want something that i can use for draw


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

You will require a holster with an open spine to accommodate your red dot. To the best of my knowledge there is no holster made that will fully enclose your setup.

There are may companies out there making "race" holsters, here are a few: safariland.com, bladetech.com, doublealpha.biz. All these companies make "race" holsters that will accommodate your sight. There are numerous others, but you may just have to search them out.

Sorry for my unfamiliarity, but I shoot "production," or "stock" class which does not allow optics, only standard sights.

If you are interested in IPSC or USPSA, your best bet would be to go to their websites and get information there. The same applies to PPC & IDPA. The Steel Plate and Bowling pin matches I participate in, are usually just local events and they pretty much allow whatever you bring that holds the pistol without it falling out.


----------



## Michael_in_Oz (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm looking for one too.

Stumbled on Safariland and Race Master. They are a bit on the exy side, but the red dot precludes a normal holster. Cheers.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Super Ghost Holster, IPSC Holster

Race Master Holster

Both made for competition set up to cover the trigger and accomidate the red dot. You can use these holsters in most competition because the red dot will put you in a catogory that allows these speed type holsters also. You can get them in many brands and at many locations besides.

RCG


----------

